# Owner time available



## Options409 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a Jeanneau 409 with Sunsail. No time to use my owner usage points in 2011. Looking to sell the 14 points i am allowed to giveaway. All bases available. 7 days high season, 14 days low season. If interested, please contact me at [email protected]. Very negotiable...


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

I am not familiar with how sunsail operates. But i am interested in buying a new 409 end of this year and don't mind to get some sail time on a 409. Where is you boat located and your approximate time slot availability?


----------

